# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Σχέδιο για ΝΟΚΙΑ κινητό

## makis_d

Γεια σας. Μηπως μπορει καποιος που μπορώ να βρω σχεδια για νοκια κινητα?αν εχεις καποιος σε πδφ, ας στειλει και μπορω να του στειλω και εγω....ευχαριστω!

----------


## leosedf

Εχω για οποιοδήποτε τηλέφωνο αλλα κάνω μόνο ανταλλαγές με κάτι αξιόλογο. Αν χρειαστείς κάτι πές μου

----------


## ok1gr

leosedf, πρέπει να έχεις πολλά service manuals, έ? Μήπως έχεις για ενισχυτές ήχου technics?

----------


## leosedf

hehe.
Δυστηχώς φίλε μου για διάφορετικές συσκευές δεν έχω τίποτα γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι και πολύ με αυτές. Για κινητά τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ομώς ( τα οποία τα παίρνω κατ ευθείαν απ το σαιτ των κατασκευαστών Nokia, LG, Samsung, panasonic κλπ κλπ κλπ)

Οταν χρειάζομαι απλώς ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ η αγοράζω. (ενα καλό είναι το www.electronicsrepair.net )

----------


## ok1gr

ok ευχαραριστώ, αλλά αυτός ο ενισχυτής που θέλω είναι τόσο παλιός που δεν υπάρχει τπτ.

----------


## Chris Valis

Δώστε παιδιά την πληροφορία τσάμπα στον κόσμο!!!

Μάκη πες για ποιό θέλεις;
Οκ για ποιόν θέλεις εσυ;

----------


## leosedf

Chris Valis θα μου δώσεις πρώτα τα 400 ευρώ που έδωσα για να αποκτήσω τον κωδικό στη νόκια και στα δίνω όλα τζάμπα. Αν θές και άλλες μάρκες σκέψου τις τιμές

----------


## Chris Valis

Δεν νομίζω ότι ο κωδικός αυτός σου δίνει δικαίωμα να τα πουλάς ή να τα ανταλλάσεις

----------


## leosedf

Καθόλου.
Αλλωστε πολλοί ανθρωποι στο χώρο μου πληρώνουν για πρόσβαση σε κάποιες εταιρίες, το κακό είναι οτι δεν μπορείς να τις πληρώσεις όλες οπότε ανταλλάσεις προσβάσεις η αρχεία για να μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.
Ασε που  ειναι δεν είναι ετσι κι αλλιώς κυκλοφόρησαν στο παρελθόν δωρεαν στο ιντερνετ. Αυτός όμως που τα έβγαλε έχασε καποια χρήματα εφ οσον πλέον ηταν δωρεάν σε όλους

----------


## makis_d

Leosedf ειχες πει σε μια προηγουμενη δημοσιευση πως εχεις σχεδια για ανταλαγη. Για τι σχεδιο ενδιαφερεσαι? Μαρκα?

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ? για καμία, έχω σχεδόν τα πάντα πλέον.
Εκτός αν έχεις SonyEricsson τα καινούρια μοντέλα Κ750, W800, Z800 level4 αν και δεν το πιστεύω

----------


## savnik

> Εγώ? για καμία, έχω σχεδόν τα πάντα πλέον.
> Εκτός αν έχεις SonyEricsson τα καινούρια μοντέλα Κ750, W800, Z800 level4 αν και δεν το πιστεύω


Δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει τα πάντα

----------


## leosedf

Είπαμε σχεδόν. Οτι μπορεί κάνει ο καθένας.

----------


## makis_d

Τα σχεδια τα εχεις προμυθευτει απο καποιο σιτε με πιστωτικη καρτα, ε? Εχουν service tips & και αλλα σημεια με τασεις? Αν εχεις την καλωσυνη πες μου καποιο καλο site με πιστωτικη καρτα...thanks

----------


## leosedf

Φίλε μου για να δείς τι παίζεται μπορείς να κατεβάζεις απο τα δωρεάν που υπάρχουν στο νετ (συνήθως παλιά μοντέλα) και να δείς πως είναι. Τα νεότερα μοντέλα είτε πρέπει να έχεις πρόσβαση (επι πληρωμή) σε σαιτ του κατασκευαστή είτε ανταλλάσεις με άλλα μοντέλα (νεα μοντέλα συνήθως).
Για να δείς ένα καινούριο πάνε στο http://rapidshare.de/files/6778355/6..._L3_4.pdf.html
κάτω κάτω θα δείς δυο κουμπιά, εσυ θα πατήσεις το Free και θα περιμένεις λίγη ώρα να σου ανοίξει το λινκ.

Οσο για τις τάσεις ΟΧΙ δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο (αυτό εξαρτάται και απ τον τύπο του manual) αλλα έχει μεθόδους επισκευής, τα σχέδια κλπ κλπ κλπ

θα πάς και στο παρακάτω λίνκ το οποίο περιέχει παλιά (και μερικά καινούρια) εγχειρίδια
http://www.manuals.magboss.pl/
Τον κωδικό θα στον στείλω με προσωπικό μήνυμα. (δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω έτσι χύμα γιατί υπάρχουν κάποιοι που κατεβάζουν ολη τη σελίδα και μετά πέφτει)
Σημαντικό: μην κατεβάζεις οτι να ναι συνέχεια, μόνο οτι χρειάζεσαι

----------


## makis_d

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## MHTSOS

Ρε Leosedf το manual του 6260 είναι 40 ΜΒ  :Shocked:  .... Πάλι καλά που έχω DSL   :Very Happy:  . Μου είχες ζητήσει το SW για ένα MOTOROLA αν θυμάμια καλά. Το θές ακόμα? Ποιό μοντέλο ήταν? Στήλε ΡΜ.

----------


## leosedf

Ασε τα καινούρια φτάνουν και τα 60.
http://rapidshare.de/files/6777413/8...evel4.pdf.html πάρε και το 8800 να στρώσεις χαρακτήρα απο το μέγεθος (48ΜΒ).  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Hammer:

----------


## MHTSOS

Κάτσε να δείς το SW του 1050 που είναι 114 ΜΒ και θα ισιώσεις και εσύ για τα καλά  :Head:

----------


## _ab

LooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:    Πολυ γελασα με το ποιος θα ισιωσει τελικα........  :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

χαχαχαχαχαχα.
Ρε συ  καντο τη μεγαλύτερη συμπίεση με το winzip! Κυριε ελεησον.

Είναι τρελοί αυτοι οι ρωμαίοι, πού είναι οι παλιές καλές εποχές που το sw ηταν 4-7ΜΒ.
Το 6680 έχει 150

----------


## ok1gr

> Φίλε μου για να δείς τι παίζεται μπορείς να κατεβάζεις απο τα δωρεάν που υπάρχουν στο νετ (συνήθως παλιά μοντέλα) και να δείς πως είναι. Τα νεότερα μοντέλα είτε πρέπει να έχεις πρόσβαση (επι πληρωμή) σε σαιτ του κατασκευαστή είτε ανταλλάσεις με άλλα μοντέλα (νεα μοντέλα συνήθως).
> Για να δείς ένα καινούριο πάνε στο http://rapidshare.de/files/6778355/6..._L3_4.pdf.html
> κάτω κάτω θα δείς δυο κουμπιά, εσυ θα πατήσεις το Free και θα περιμένεις λίγη ώρα να σου ανοίξει το λινκ.
> 
> Οσο για τις τάσεις ΟΧΙ δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο (αυτό εξαρτάται και απ τον τύπο του manual) αλλα έχει μεθόδους επισκευής, τα σχέδια κλπ κλπ κλπ
> 
> θα πάς και στο παρακάτω λίνκ το οποίο περιέχει παλιά (και μερικά καινούρια) εγχειρίδια
> http://www.manuals.magboss.pl/
> Τον κωδικό θα στον στείλω με προσωπικό μήνυμα. (δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω έτσι χύμα γιατί υπάρχουν κάποιοι που κατεβάζουν ολη τη σελίδα και μετά πέφτει)
> Σημαντικό: μην κατεβάζεις οτι να ναι συνέχεια, μόνο οτι χρειάζεσαι


Ρε leosedf γιατί μας ζωρίζεις...............  :Question:   :P 
Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να βρείς τον κώδικό  :Cool:  
Αν και από ότι είδα έχει μόνο για κινητά που δεν με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου.
Μήπως ξέρεις κανένα site τέτοιο με κώδικό για τηλεοράσεις ή cd-rw? (Εκτός από αυτά που έχουν αναφερθεί στο site.?

ps. αυτό για τον κωδικό για πλάκα το είπα εν μέρη συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις σου αν και πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να έχουν όλοι πρόσβαση......
τεσπα όποιος τον θέλει ας μου στείλει πμ.  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Τον κωδικό τον βρίσκουν αυτοί που θα ασχοληθούν η αποστελλωντας τον με ΠΜ. 
Το θέμα ειναι οτι αν τον ξερει οποιος να ναι μετά καταστρέφονται αυτα τα σαιτ γιατι κατεβαζουν ολο το σαιτ.
Το συγκεκριμένο έχει παλιά μόνο

----------


## radiodj105

> Εχω για οποιοδήποτε τηλέφωνο αλλα κάνω μόνο ανταλλαγές με κάτι αξιόλογο. Αν χρειαστείς κάτι πές μου


Φίλε... καλά που είσαι ηλεκτρονικός... γιατί αν ήσουν γιατρός... θα μας είχες ταράξει στο "φακελλάκι".
Πάλι καλά δηλαδή!

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είμαι τίποτα, απλώς προσπαθώ να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Εκτός αυτού μοιράζομαι ΠΑΝΤΑ αλλα μόνο με όσους ξέρω οτι δεν το κάνω για το τίποτα. Ξέρεις ποσες φορές έχω βοηθήσει κόσμο και μετά με κατηγορούσαν οτι ειμαι ο πιο άσχετος πανω στη δουλειά μου? και δεν τα λέγαν σε μενα σε ξένο κόσμο τα λέγαν, ενώ ξεχνούσαν οταν με παρακαλούσαν "Κώστα έχεις αυτό? Κώστα έχεις εκείνο"
Οταν κάποιος είναι σωστός αξίζει να μοιράζεσαι τα πάντα

----------


## _ab

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από leosedf
> 
> Εχω για οποιοδήποτε τηλέφωνο αλλα κάνω μόνο ανταλλαγές με κάτι αξιόλογο. Αν χρειαστείς κάτι πές μου
> 
> 
> Φίλε... καλά που είσαι ηλεκτρονικός... γιατί αν ήσουν γιατρός... θα μας είχες ταράξει στο "φακελλάκι".
> Πάλι καλά δηλαδή!


LooooooooL Οντως!!!!Αχ ρε παιδια αυτες τις μερες κλαιω απο τα γελια με το συγκεκριμενο topic Μου φανηκαν ολα πολυ αστεια....!!!!!!!Ειστε απαιχτοι!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## radiodj105

Εγώ πάλι, ανήκω στην άλλη κατηγορία: *Μοιράζομαι τις γνώσεις μου* (που ίσως με πολύ διάβασμα απέκτησα). Ακόμα και αν κάποτε με αποκαλέσουν "άσχετο" ή και "μα_ _ κα"... ξέρω (από μέσα μου) αν είμαι ή όχι. Επιστρέφοντας στην περίπτωσή σου... πίστεψέ με... ακόμα και σε ξένο κόσμο να πει κάποιος κάτι κακό για εσένα... αν είσαι πράγματι τόσο καλός (όσο πιστεύω ότι είσαι), δεν έχεις κανέναν λόγο να τον παίρνεις στα σοβαρά.
Α.. υπ'όψιν... δεν θέλω να μου δώσεις κάποιο σχέδιο. Ούτε έχω λόγο που σε γλύφω!

----------


## ok1gr

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Shocked:

----------


## leosedf

http://rapidshare.de/files/7177348/6030SERMAN.rar.html
Πάρτε και σχέδια απο 6030.
Υπενθυμιση οτι είναι ΜΟΝΟ σχέδια και οχι κομπλέ service manual

----------

